
Is Windows Phone faster than Android and iOS when searching? (video) - ViolentJason
http://www.winbeta.org/news/windows-phone-faster-android-and-ios-when-searching-video#.T2paDofOjOQ.hackernews
======
kaolinite
These people seemed a bit clueless. It's very fast using Android.

1\. Load "Places" (Part of Google Maps but separate menu icon)

2\. Hit "Restaurants" or whatever.

3\. Done.

